# Western Australia, when to plant?



## The Shadow Conspiracy (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello,

Sorry if this has been posted before. 

I was wondering when is the best time to plant in the Perth, Western Australia area? I keep hearing around September-October when the days are longer. Is this true?
I've never really grown before. When I have, I just popped some seeds in the ground & hoped or the best.

This is what I'll be planting, + a few random seeds I've collected.
hXXp://bonzaseeds.com/products.php?product=Big-Bang-Feminised-Cannabis-Seeds


Also, could anyone please link me some useful threads for beginners, please?

Thanks.

Also, how do I request a name change?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello pilgrem first off reckon I be approachin yur enquiry like this here.

Ifin yual grows before just by thrown seed to dirt and hopin fur best what happened when yual did this? What time year was it and did yual get pouch fillin product from it? If so what was the quality? Did it have nough time to flower? did yual even get flowers? 

Yual are the other side of globe so our seasons would be different so allot folks here want to help but much more info going to be needed by the brains here.

As for readin material a good start be the rules and then there be a bunch of stickies labelled read here fur bigginers and stuff like that.

Just a friend;ly reminder since yual need one live links like the one yual posted topside be frowned apon here and most folk wont journy them.

As fur name change what yual want to change yur name fur? Dont like the one yual pick first time? Well ifin yual need it changed reckon yual could ask a Mod nicely I am sude they be helpin yual out.

Good luck yur trails travled here pilgrem hope yual find yur answers as well as yur needs.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, since you are in the southern hemisphere, I would assume that your September is like our June--the beginning of summer?  What are your temp now and what are your sunrise and sunset times?  What is your climate like?  Does it freeze where you live?  When you plant outdoors is pretty much dependent on your individual climate.  

For general info on growing outdoors, I would suggest that you just go to the outdoor forum and read everything that looks interesting.  If you have specific questions, start a new thread and just ask.  I, personally, have not grown outdoors for many many years.  Weirdly, my house in "the city" actually afforded me more privacy than living in the mountains where man and beast roam somewhat freely.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 31, 2012)

I believe today is first day of spring in southern hemisphere...



> Sydney shivers through coldest September morning in 17 years
> 07:20 EST On the first day of spring it was shivering cold in Sydney, with the city experiencing its coldest September morning in 17 years.



I've visited other parts of AU in the past- but never Perth.
This should help figure out his season.

Weather for Perth: 
 	Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec	Ann
Mean Max (°C)
31.1	31.5	29.7	25.8	22.5	19.3	18.3	18.9	20.1	23.1	26.4	28.9	24.7
Mean Min (°C)
18.0	18.2	16.6	13.6	10.5	8.5	7.7	8.0	9.4	11.3	14.2	16.3	12.8
Mean Rain (mm)
16.5	8.9	18.9	37.0	86.9	133.4	152.7	123.1	87.4	41.0	22.8	10.3	734.1
Median Rain (mm)
1.5	3.4	9.2	25.4	88.6	123.2	142.0	124.8	85.6	38.4	20.7	4.3	737.8
Mean Rain Days
2.5	2.2	4.1	6.7	11.3	15.3	17.5	15.7	15.4	8.9	6.1	3.8	104.1


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2012)

So, how cold was it in Sydney?

Darn, now I have to think.....I just wish we were on the metric system.  Who in the world believed that we should have a number system with a base of ten and measurement systems with no real base....baffles me.

Okay, a low temp in Sept of 9.4C is a little low for outdoor plants.  I think that you are going to want minimum temps around 15-16 before you put plants out.  However, you could start some seeds indoors under some fluorescent lights indoors.  It is going to take 2-3 weeks before they have much size and by them, it would probably be fine enough weather for them to go outdoors.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 31, 2012)

Dude if you ever get on u tube look up kogs banned video.He is a grower down there and he has made a cool grow video and wrote a book called sow the seed grow the weed.Check it out.


----------



## The Shadow Conspiracy (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for the replies everyone. I will try to get across as much information as I can.First of, can someone link me to the forums rules? I'll be damned if I can find it. lol

I've only moved to this location a few months back so I'm can't really say to much about it. So far, I haven't seen any frost. The coldest it got at night was around 3.5C. & that was in the worst part of winter, which has now passed. I asked on another forum & someone said I should start planting next week. So, I guess I won't be taking his advice. I'll take your word for it & wait until the temperature rises to around 15-16. As for sunrise & sunset. Sunrise is around about 6:30am. & sunset is around 6:00pm, maybe a little later.

Growing indoors under a fluorescent is out of the question. As much as I'd love to be able to do it, It's just not going to happen. Besides, I wouldn't know where to begin. But I'm sure there's a lot of helpful pages on this forum to get me started if I choose to do so.

As for the video, It has been removed from Youtube. Only the first 4 minutes are available. No sign of it around the internet either. All I can say on the matter is that I would love to be able to track down the full video.

The are the closest I can get to my location.
Sunrise & sunset graph for Perth. 
hXXp://ptaff.ca/soleil/?l1pays=Australia&l1etat=Western+Australia&l1ville=Perth&l2pays=&l2etat=&l1cityname=Perth%2C+Western+Australia%2C+Australia&l1ltd=31&l1ltm=49&l1lts=59&l1ltx=S&l1lgd=116&l1lgm=10&l1lgs=0&l1lgx=E&l1tz=8.0&l2cityname=&l2ltd=&l2ltm=&l2lts=&l2ltx=N&l2lgd=&l2lgm=&l2lgs=&l2lgx=E&l2tz=0&l2dst=&year=2012&month=09&day=01&lang=en_CA&go=Show+the+graph%21

Freeze & last freeze for Perth:
hXXp://davesgarden.com/guides/freeze-frost-dates/index.php?q=perth&submit=Go

Weather for this month:
hXXp://www.accuweather.com/en/au/dwellingup/21755/september-weather/21755


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

google how many hours of sun you are currently getting, thats what yoiu need to know.


----------



## The Shadow Conspiracy (Sep 1, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> google how many hours of sun you are currently getting, thats what yoiu need to know.



hXXp://members.iinet.net.au/~jacob/riseset.html

hXXp://www.perthobservatory.wa.gov.au/pdfs/rise_set_pdfs/sun2012.txt


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Sep 3, 2012)

Dude i found that video for ya.I just went to youtube and signed in and typed in,a growers lot kog.I think its like 58 minits long.you will like.


----------



## Rusty1053 (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi I'm a newbie. I am a plant physiologist and practice micropropogation, on marine plants, but none the less I know the principles.
As we don't typically have frosts in Perth you could plant anytime you like really. But August/September is optimal. As an aside for those of you who are not from here we don't have 4 seasons (imported from Europe. We are definitely and emphatically not Europe or the USA ;-) we have six according to first nations peoples. These seasons are worth understanding/researching because they are not simplistic and take into account all sorts of factors other than weather (wind direction and speed are important here) like flowering and fruiting times of native vegetation, animal activity etc.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 4, 2022)

Rusty1053 said:


> Hi I'm a newbie. I am a plant physiologist and practice micropropogation, on marine plants, but none the less I know the principles.
> As we don't typically have frosts in Perth you could plant anytime you like really. But August/September is optimal. As an aside for those of you who are not from here we don't have 4 seasons (imported from Europe. We are definitely and emphatically not Europe or the USA ;-) we have six according to first nations peoples. These seasons are worth understanding/researching because they are not simplistic and take into account all sorts of factors other than weather (wind direction and speed are important here) like flowering and fruiting times of native vegetation, animal activity etc.


I have been to Australia ,learned how not to surf in Manly beach , talked tothe electrician who worked at the opera house ,petted  kangaroos on a beach in Bega. Whatever you do watch where you plant ! There is more things that can kill you in Australia than guys in  ISIS ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 4, 2022)

The Shadow Conspiracy said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone. I will try to get across as much information as I can.First of, can someone link me to the forums rules? I'll be damned if I can find it. lol
> 
> I've only moved to this location a few months back so I'm can't really say to much about it. So far, I haven't seen any frost. The coldest it got at night was around 3.5C. & that was in the worst part of winter, which has now passed. I asked on another forum & someone said I should start planting next week. So, I guess I won't be taking his advice. I'll take your word for it & wait until the temperature rises to around 15-16. As for sunrise & sunset. Sunrise is around about 6:30am. & sunset is around 6:00pm, maybe a little later.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could veg them inside under 18/6 lights then when they are ready to be put in flower, move them outside gradually. Your 12/12 days would certainly  put them in flower I think…but don’t take it from me. Your seasons are way more complicated and I’m just learning my own daylight hours in my area for my first outdoor grow this season.


----------

